# How's life in Thailand?



## tureatan (Nov 28, 2015)

Dear all, 
We are new on this forum so please excuse us if we do not proceed as we should.
We are currently expat in the UK working in Edinburgh. And we are seeking to work in Asia in the next 2 years. And HR departement in our Group adviced Thailand.
Although we have no idea what so ever about life in Thailand.
We took some information about Bangkok and Singapore mostly. Though we would be so grateful if you could tell us a few things like.
- Is life expensive?
- Is it safe for kids and is it easy to live with kids?
- Is it safe generally?
- Is it difficult to have a visa?
- Between Bangkok and Singapore, which one would you advise to go to? Or maybe another city?

We surely have more questions even though it does not come in our mind just now. 


Thank you very much.

Vince


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Vince,
This site is chock full of answers to all you questions. Just check out the threads.


----------



## tureatan (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Thai Bigfoot,
We are indeed reading them as well.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Not to sound pedantic but in this case with you asking so many broad brush questions, I concur with Thai Bigfoot.

Now, tryin' to compare a small third world developing country like the glorious "Land 'O Thais" with Singapore is like comparing apples to durian.. They are horses of a different color entirely. 

I've been here 11 years now and as developing third world countries go, Thailand ain't all that bad. In fact, you could do far worse.. The bigger cities have some good infrastructure (especially Bangkok) and out in the country, well it turns into the country pretty darned fast! 

I'd say, as early as you are in your search for where to live, Google is your friend.. 

You aren't the first foreigners contemplating a move east, that's for sure..

Good luck


----------

